# Why I bought a boat!



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

My son finally got the monkey off and figured out this sight fishing stuff. He missed a couple early today (including a nice little Blacktip) then went 5 for 5:


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome man!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

5 for 5 thats the way its done.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Those are some beautiful reds!! 

it won't be long till he out fishes his ole man!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

good for you teaching the boy how its done


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

there ya go.   

So what's the system in them parts, sight fish, stake out, bait, arti's? Fish look healthy too.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

He'll be unstoppable now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha - looks like pretty soon he'll be asking for the keys to the truck AND the boat...


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Deerfly, you can catch 'em all those ways up here.
This spot is a huge mud flat w/ submerged grass and some shell mounds so you could fish it several different ways. We were poling over the grass for those fish. Throwing a Gulp Jerk Shad. A couple more days like that and he'll be ready to try the 8wt.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly, you can catch 'em all those ways up here.
> This spot is a huge mud flat w/ submerged grass and some shell mounds so you could fish it several different ways. We were poling over the grass for those fish. Throwing a Gulp Jerk Shad. A couple more days like that and he'll be ready to try the 8wt.


awesome, looking forward to those hero shots next.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

memories to never forget and time well spent


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] Way to put him on the fish! I sure do cherish the fishing moments with my father, and I'm sure he will too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for him!  Nothing better than kids fishing...


----------

